# Pet Peeves



## Michael Brian (Aug 10, 2010)

Working in the service industry, few things get under your skin more than getting a 10% or less tip on perfectly good service.  Anyway, I was just wondering what gets under your skin?  

Maybe it's people not using turn signals, people forcing their way on the elevator before people on the elevator have the chance to get off, anything and everything.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Helplessness. I can't stand people who complain about everything without doing anything about it. They also tend to blame the world (and you) for all their problems. I refuse to have anything to do with people like that.


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Ehhhh.  I'm very easygoing, so it takes a lot to get my knickers in a knot.

Having said that, I do wish more people would use the vibrate feature on their cell phones, turn on their headlights in the rain/fog, and stop using "could of" or "should of" instead of "could have" or "should have".


----------



## jsadd (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm also in the servcice industry, I shake my head daily at all the rude people. Also people with no respect what so ever for others property. It makes me wonder if any one is teaching basic manners.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Rude people. 

Seriously...Why is it so hard for people to say, "excuse me" or "pardon me"?!  

Sandy


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Helplessness. I can't stand people who complain about everything without doing anything about it. They also tend to blame the world (and you) for all their problems. I refuse to have anything to do with people like that.


I agree, Jessica. That does get old very quickly. Those are what I call Energy Vampires.

One of my pet peeves are people who park their grocery cart in the middle of the aisle so you can't get past and then stand there for several minutes obliviously reading soup can labels while you clear your throat. I may not be in a hurry, but "Hellooo?"

Oh, and people who rush ahead of you to the only open checkout line when you have three items and they have a cart full, plus coupons, and are writing a check.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

People who stand on escalators and block my path.  They're steps!

Those 'under the roll' toilet paper people.  You know who you are.    

People who don't understand the concept of the passing lane.

Lose and loose.  Not the same word.

And the proper pronunciation of the word 'forte', as in someone's strong point, is FORT, not FOR-TAY.  My pet peeve with this is it's so widely mispronounced, I can't use the proper pronunciation without people thinking I'm an idiot.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Getting BUMPED.  Seriously-- am I invisible?  Did you think you smacked into an inanimate object?


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Queue skippers.

People who try to decapitate me with their umbrellas.

Beggars who try to loudly embarrass people into giving them money when you know for a fact they aren't short for money by any stretch of the imagination.

People who tell me I'm going to hell.  

I have a lot of anger.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Bicyclists who move in and out of traffic, and who do not even pause when going through a red light or stop sign.


----------



## CDChristian (Jun 4, 2010)

People who don't use their turn signals.

People who speed in school zones. Okay, this isn't really a peeve. This is an all out "WTF! There are children here!"

People who tailgate. Really, really gets me going.

Wow! This is all driving related. Hmm...I guess peeve is a little mild for what I feel out on the road.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I know this is probably awful to say but, people who hawk their stuff outside of grocery stores (I'm looking at you Girl Scouts!).  I'm so sick of donating to this fund and that fund.  I just want to get my MILK people!  Leave me ALONE!

I also agree with tailgaters ... I purposely slow down 

Can't stand people talking on their cell phones in restaurants.  Go outside, I don't want to hear about your latest pap smear!  Grrr ...

People in my family who leave one cookie in the package, or a handful of chips (if that), or one sip of soda/milk/juice, or put empty ice trays in the freezer (was it that freaking hard to put MORE water in it?), or the one pickle, I could go on...lol

People who feel they don't need to say excuse me, pardon me or please and thank you.  Manners must have flown out the window at some point in society!  Sheesh.

Ok ... I'm done complaining now   Off to be a happier person now that I got all that off my chest!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> People in my family who leave one cookie in the package, or a handful of chips (if that), or one sip of soda/milk/juice, or put empty ice trays in the freezer (was it that freaking hard to put MORE water in it?), or the one pickle, I could go on...lol


Hehe, I confess to doing that (except the ice - I hate that). It's just, sometimes I really don't want that last pickle/handful chips/whatever and I certainly don't want to throw it away. I do it with ice cream a lot too. Those couple extra scoops are just too much and I know that I'll eat it later if no one else will.  I think living paycheck-to-paycheck did it to me. I only eat enough to satisfy me and if there's some left over, it'll make a great snack for later!

Oh, another pet peeve: people who use words like "irregardless." Eek! I know some places say it really is a word, just nonstandard. But why use it when "regardless" works just as nicely and doesn't grate on the ears?


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

farrellclaire said:


> People who try to decapitate me with their umbrellas.


Does that happen often?

In regards to umbrellas, people who open them at sporting events when the stands behind them are packed. Get a poncho!


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Public "private" cell phone conversations, in a store, bus, grocery checkout, when the speaker is pretending other people don't exist and talking loudly. (But my way of dealing with that is to join in their conversation. And it's worth it to see their faces.)

People who think parking lots are racetracks or alternate roadways. It's a PARKING LOT. _Pedestrians _have the right of way in parking lots, it's what parking lots are all about.

People who text constantly or always interrupt a conversation to take a call while they are supposed to be talking to or visiting with you. (I usually walk out or away when this happens any more. And no--not a single one of those times has ever been a family emergency or something of utmost and paramount higher importance.)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Oops...sorry...thought this was another pet thread.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Does that happen often?


Yes. Rainy days + busy streets of Dublin = me dodging and ducking like a mad thing trying to avoid the idiots with umbrellas so low they can't even see they're physically slicing open the people they're ramming past. You can't have a gigantor umbrella open on a tiny piece of pavement that twenty people are trying to walk on!

I hate umbrellas.


----------



## Michael Brian (Aug 10, 2010)

Adding on to the bicyclists, the motorcyclists that come an inch from your side view mirror.  Although at least motorcycles can keep up with traffic.  A lot of the bicyclists take up an entire lane going 20mph.


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

People who don't read their emails very thoroughly then ask you a question you just answered in your previous email to them!!! ARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> I know this is probably awful to say but, people who hawk their stuff outside of grocery stores (I'm looking at you Girl Scouts!). I'm so sick of donating to this fund and that fund. I just want to get my MILK people! Leave me ALONE!


I am personal offended! I have stood in front of those stores with our cookies (if it's not cookies, then you have my complete sympathy). I think it is just pathetic the people that don't event ry to make up an excuse I mean come on, it's a couple bucks for some tastey cookies, and helps out a really good cause, Girl Scouts is an excellent program, and provides a lot of good things for communities. Please don't go glaring at the Girl Scouts.

All my pet peeves are tied to driving. The biggest one being the intersection by the school. There is a light, and a little behind the light is another road that has a stop sign, they have to yeild to us. Do they? No, they pull out, into the it-was-a-turn-lane-way-back-there-but-now-has-stripes-meaning-your-not-suppose-to-be-in-it and wait for someone to let them in. One time I was so hoping that this person had pulled into mine lane a tad further (farther?) so I could hit them when the light turned green.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

1. Mega stores that make a habit of having three fewer lanes open than needed.
2. Movie theatres that shut down everything but one door out after the last movie and no employees to be found. I had a real adventure with that once.
3. Loud cats at night. My two old puddles of fur can barely work up the energy to move with the sunbeam during the day...then they rediscover their kittenhood while I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

In books, it's grammar and punctuation errors. (Comes with the territory of being a total word nerd.)

In life, I can't stand people who crack negative jokes and then pretend it's all in fun--there's always a kernel of truth in the "joke" that bites and drags people down.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

This is one that will probably label me as geeky or nerdy or just crazy, but most of my pet peeves have to do with TV ads.

1.) Why on earth would any self-respecting businessman/woman want to put their kids/grandkids up for public ridicule in those homegrown stiffly read dumba** commercials? ie: Think monotone seven year old voice: My dadaw is the best dadaw. Now think monotone five year old voice: No my dadaw is the best dadaw. Now think monotone three year old voice: No my dadaw is the best dadaw. Now think montone Dadaw voice: Tyler, Tristan, Trey. I am all your dadaws. Egad!!!!! And these boys are in college now and they still play this commercial! Imagine the trauma!!
2.) Who in the world thinks it is good practice to show very elderly people in the same situations as number one above accentuating the wrong words in commercials. ie:_ I'm_ glad_ I_ did! (said with a deep southern accent)?? Or the monotone: Every senior citizen should have life alert. Or the smarty pants mis-accentuated: If _YOU_ have a heart attack like _I _ did. Just add "Na, na, na, boo, boo" to the latter and you'll get the right tone.
3.) Any and all mis-accentuated words that shows the person reading the commercial lines have no idea what they are talking about. ie: The _SUN_ made our patio too hot. (What is the sun supposed to do?) and in the same commercial after the man menacingly accuses the sun of being too hot, the woman adds: This is a _limited_ timeoffer. She runs time and offer together like it is a thing that is limited rather than saying: This is a limited-time _OFFER_.

I know you are thinking: Why doesn't _HE_ just skip the com_MER_cial and_ NOT _ watch it? 
But I _LOVE_ _COM_mercials, na na na boo boo!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Nitpickers who can't spell.

Dawn


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> I know this is probably awful to say but, people who *hawk *their stuff outside of grocery stores


People who correctly use the word "hawk" when describing people who aggressively promote something for sale. I personally prefer the term, "hock" -- even though I know it is incorrect. But that's just me...


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> People who correctly use the word "hawk" when describing people who aggressively promote something for sale. I personally prefer the term, "hock" -- even though I know it is incorrect. But that's just me...


LOL ... for today I'll say 'hock'  Do I make the good-doobie list?


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Jessica Billings said:


> Helplessness. I can't stand people who complain about everything without doing anything about it. They also tend to blame the world (and you) for all their problems. I refuse to have anything to do with people like that.


DITTO - can't stand people that are always the victim. Get off your butt and do something about it.



N. Gemini Sasson said:


> One of my pet peeves are people who park their grocery cart in the middle of the aisle so you can't get past and then stand there for several minutes obliviously reading soup can labels while you clear your throat. I may not be in a hurry, but "Hellooo?"


DITTO again. This is why I avoid Walmart at all costs - I have NEVER gone there without leaving in a super irritated mood.

Also - the door to door salesmen that I get almost EVERY DAY. And ALL of them want money. I'm not going to give you money just because you knocked on my door and told me you're saving the children. Go away.

And almost every other car on the road. And people that have no idea how to use grammar (learn the difference between there and their - thanks!).

Gotta say though - I don't mind the girl scout cookie sellers outside of the store. If they came up to me and shoved a box of cookies in my face, might be another story. If they leave me alone, I don't mind. I DO mind the salesmen sitting and the kiosks in malls...


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

If the Girls Scouts weren't in front of the grocery store, where would I get my fix of Thin Mints?

I'm addicted man!  I'd have to go to some back alley somewhere and get them illegally.


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> LOL ... for today I'll say 'hock'  Do I make the good-doobie list?


You are always on the good-doobie list!



swolf said:


> If the Girls Scouts weren't in front of the grocery store, where would I get my fix of Thin Mints?
> 
> I'm addicted man! I'd have to go to some back alley somewhere and get them illegally.


It's the peanut butter-filled ones for me. Can't remember the name... Probably because I never keep the box around long enough to read it.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> It's the peanut butter-filled ones for me. Can't remember the name... Probably because I never keep the box around long enough to read it.


The ones with chocolate? Peanut Butter Patties or Tagalongs depending on where your located.
The ones without chocolate? Peanut Butter Sandwiches or Do-Si-Dos

Sorry to anyone that is annoyed by bad grammar, I am probably one of those people...


----------



## Steven L. Hawk (Jul 10, 2010)

caracara said:


> The ones with chocolate? Peanut Butter Patties or Tagalongs depending on where your located.
> The ones without chocolate? Peanut Butter Sandwiches or Do-Si-Dos
> 
> Sorry to anyone that is annoyed by bad grammar, I am probably one of those people...


Yes, Tagalongs! Or, as I like to call them: Little Bites of Heaven!


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Steven L. Hawk said:


> Yes, Tagalongs! Or, as I like to call them: Little Bites of Heaven!


January 19th they go on sale in Central Texas! Then ya'll can all stock up and come out of with-drawls.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

swolf said:


> If the Girls Scouts weren't in front of the grocery store, where would I get my fix of Thin Mints?
> 
> I'm addicted man! I'd have to go to some back alley somewhere and get them illegally.


Ooooo, I live for Thin Mints. We fight over them at our house - if the children manage to find where we've hidden them.

My pet peeve today - people who pass you in a no-passing zone on a windy country road in excess of the speed limit, only to turn at the next crossroads 1/4 mile ahead. Where are the cops when you need them?


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I remember when we had to trudge the countryside for miles, dragging our cookies behind us in a Radio Flyer (or in baskets and panniers on our bikes) and knocking on doors. No tables in front of anything, or parents selling them for us at the office, no, we went barefoot in the snow, uphill both ways... 

Ahem. Sorry. I'll list another pet peeve before being accused of contributing to thread creep. (I am constantly guilty of this elsewhere.)

Another peeve: People (male and female) who wear so much perfume to try and cover up another scent (alcohol, cigarettes, etc.) that you end up tasting perfume for hours, even after they leave the room. (Added to that, I break out in hives just from smelling most commercial perfumes and colognes. LOL.)


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

See the Girl Scout selling wouldn't be so bad if they didn't already sell them in the grocery stores.  It's like I'm getting my biggest addiction shoved in my face from all over the place (well except for the produce aisle, lol).  There are girl scout cookies in the aisles, girl scout cookie ice scream (yes, tag-a-long AND thin mint ice cream!).  I feel like I'm pressured into buying them and my hips don't appreciate it much  

PS - concerning the grammar and misspellings ... ouch!  I'm sorry ya'll, I fit that profile too


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> See the Girl Scout selling wouldn't be so bad if they didn't already sell them in the grocery stores. It's like I'm getting my biggest addiction shoved in my face from all over the place (well except for the produce aisle, lol). There are girl scout cookies in the aisles, girl scout cookie ice scream (yes, tag-a-long AND thin mint ice cream!). I feel like I'm pressured into buying them and my hips don't appreciate it much


Really? Ice cream? We don't have that, we just have boxes of cookies for one month every year.... hmmm


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Jen said:


> Also - the door to door salesmen that I get almost EVERY DAY. And ALL of them want money. I'm not going to give you money just because you knocked on my door and told me you're saving the children. Go away.


We solved this one at my house. Went to the Dollar store, bought a sign for the front door, No Soliciting.. Since then, we have only had 1 person knock, and he waited, and appologized, saying he had not seen the sign until he had already knocked. Then he left.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

julieannfelicity said:


> See the Girl Scout selling wouldn't be so bad if they didn't already sell them in the grocery stores. . . There are girl scout cookies in the aisles, girl scout cookie ice scream (yes, tag-a-long AND thin mint ice cream!).


What? Where? Name the grocery store chain, please. All this talk of Girl Scout Cookies is giving me a craving.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Speaking of Girl Scout cookies, one time a guy at work brought in a box of them to sell for his daughter.  On the box, it said, "It's Girl Scout Cookie Time!"

Some wise-ass (not me) took a sharpie and changed the 'C' in Cookie to an 'N'.

He wasn't too happy about it.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Salespeople that are rude to older people- that could be your Mom or Grandma

Buying something that falls apart soon after you get it home

People talking loudly on their mobile phones in restaurants

Dream stealers- people that will tell you "it can't be done" but will never try anything outside the box


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

And lets not forget trying to make html tags work in our signatures. The things are fickle, I tell you! They just decide on whims whether or not they are going to work on any given try


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

My favorite girl scout cookies are the caramel/coconut ones - I think they're called Samoas or something like that now. But I think every year they find a way to sneak in 2 less cookies. It's getting ridiculous!



BTackitt said:


> We solved this one at my house. Went to the Dollar store, bought a sign for the front door, No Soliciting.. Since then, we have only had 1 person knock, and he waited, and appologized, saying he had not seen the sign until he had already knocked. Then he left.


I think I need to get one of these. It has gotten ridiculous in the last couple of months.

Today - soccer moms who drive giant SUVs and have no idea how to drive or park them. I understand that you're not in a hurry, but I AM. Get out of the way! And when you park 7 inches from my drivers side door, you deserved that dent from my car door!!


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Pet peeves - rudeness related to cell phones. I don't want to hear your conversations. You have your ring tone set to Marimba, as loud as it will go, and it takes you forever to answer it even though it's in your pocket. Texting/answering phones when with others (don't know if anyone will remember this but years ago a radio guy named Rick Dees used to do a skit like he was talking to someone and he'd say "I've gotta go, I've got someone more important on another line". I always think of this when people text/talk while with others.) Texting in movie theaters - the light is like a freakin' flame thrower!

My biggest cell phone related peeve - one day I was in a grocery store line. The woman in front of me was talking on her cell phone while the checker was ringing her groceries up. ("I know, Marge, it's so frustrating. Well, I just told him he'd have to go some other time. And did I tell you about the excitement I had reorganizing my sock drawer? Wait til you hear this!" - not like she was a brain surgeon trying to talk someone through a difficult surgery over the phone!). The checker finished, the woman continued to talk while she was digging her credit card out of her purse, swiped it, signed and turned to her cart and left. No acknowledgment that the checker was an actual person! I asked the checker if that happened often, she sighed and told me that it happens A LOT!

There are a couple of classes that I think should be taught in school - 1) Toastmasters - or "how NOT to use the word 'like' in a sentence 15 times". 2) Cell phone etiquette - or "the cell phone is to make your life a little easier, not take the place of contact with actual people". 3) Manners 101 - or "yes, when inside a building you should remove your hat. You should hold doors for others. No, it's not okay to talk to your elders that way. If you bump into, stop abruptly in front of, or walk in front of someone, you should say 'excuse me'. And for goodness sake, 'please' and 'thank you' should always be verbalized (A few years ago I was talking to another mom about the lack of manners in a lot of kids these days. She said that as parents we have to back off and let some things slide [pick your battles] - to which I replied that expectation of simple manners is not something we should ever back off on)

Okay, sorry for the rant, I feel better now. Excuse me for rambling, thank you for listening. Please have a nice day.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

lonestar said:


> Dream stealers- people that will tell you "it can't be done" but will never try anything outside the box


YES! I've always wondered what these people get out of this.

Dawn


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

austenfiend said:


> 1) Toastmasters - or "how NOT to use the word 'like' in a sentence 15 times".


We had an English/Reading teacher in sixth grade that if you said 'like' without it being in appropriate form (for example, I really like Ice Cream), she would slap a ruler on her desk (so loud it would make you jump) and give you EXTRA homework for the night. So if you said 'like' out of context several times, you'd have several pages of homework to do.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

People who dump dogs and kittens in the country, hoping some sucker like me will clean them up and find them a home because it was too much trouble for them (and yes, I have _another_ rescue, as of this morning).


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> What? Where? Name the grocery store chain, please. All this talk of Girl Scout Cookies is giving me a craving.


Haha ... oh wait ... aww, you're in Ohio though  In MA our Shaw's and Stop 'n Shop grocery stores carry both the cookies AND the ice cream.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> People who dump dogs and kittens in the country, hoping some sucker like me will clean them up and find them a home because it was too much trouble for them (and yes, I have _another_ rescue, as of this morning).


To me, that is not a pet peeve: that's a serious issue of irresponsibility that goes well beyond my connotation for pet peeves*.  
_________
* Wikipedia [my emphasis]: "A pet peeve (or pet hate) is a *minor* annoyance that an individual identifies as particularly annoying to him or her, to a greater degree than others may find it."


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

NogDog said:


> To me, that is not a pet peeve: that's a serious issue of irresponsibility that goes well beyond my connotation for pet peeves*.


Right you are, NogDog. It just gets my goat.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

My pet peeves are cell phones.  People don't need them all the time.

And people who trawl parking lots for prime parking spots, instead of just parking.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a 30 year old text hater. If you want to ask me 30 questions, please just call me. I don't have unlimited texts, because I hate them - so please don't text me 30 times for a conversation that would take 1 minute.



julieannfelicity said:


> Haha ... oh wait ... aww, you're in Ohio though  In MA our Shaw's and Stop 'n Shop grocery stores carry both the cookies AND the ice cream.


I'm an Ohio girl too. We have the ice cream, but most definitely NOT the cookies. No fair.



D. Nathan Hilliard said:


> And lets not forget trying to make html tags work in our signatures. The things are fickle, I tell you! They just decide on whims whether or not they are going to work on any given try


Speaking of Ohio - Nathan, I live in HILLIARD Ohio! I'm sure you've never even heard of it. It's a suburb of Columbus.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> People who dump dogs and kittens in the country, hoping some sucker like me will clean them up and find them a home because it was too much trouble for them (and yes, I have _another_ rescue, as of this morning).


I meant to comment on this - if I ever caught one of them doing it, I'd end up in jail for killing them. I saw a video the other day on the news (hidden camera) - a women was walking down a street, and a cat was trying to get attention from her. Not even being annoying, just meowing at her. She picked it up, and PUT IT IN THE TRASH CAN. Why? Just to be mean? I think she should go to jail. Michael Vick should already be there. I get it that people don't like cats (or dogs) - that's fine. Don't own one. But leave them alone. 
I'm a very passionate animal lover, I just don't understand how people can be so cruel.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Jen said:


> I'm a 30 year old text hater. If you want to ask me 30 questions, please just call me. I don't have unlimited texts, because I hate them - so please don't text me 30 times for a conversation that would take 1 minute.
> 
> I'm an Ohio girl too. We have the ice cream, but most definitely NOT the cookies. No fair.
> 
> Speaking of Ohio - Nathan, I live in HILLIARD Ohio! I'm sure you've never even heard of it. It's a suburb of Columbus.


My brother lives in Hilliard. Small world!

And I don't even _have_ texting. Don't see the need for it.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> And I don't even _have_ texting. Don't see the need for it.


I LOATHE texting and the expectation that people expect you to have a back and forth conversation that way. Email is one thing, Chat/IM another, give me a full size keyboard and I'm 90 words a minute. But on a phone? Hello, I have a phone for VOICE communication. The last time I used it was a nightmare, but sort of necessary, to send nautical weather reports a few times a day to my sister sailing in the Aegean because something was up with their radios for a while, and the reception for voice wasn't good at all, and the PredictWind sailing site's SMS wouldn't send to their phone. I've had the texting turned off ever since. LOL.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I may have mentioned this one before:

PUBLIC SPITTING; I DETEST IT!!!

(NOT TO MENTION;  PEOPLE WHO PICK THEIR NOSE AT RED LIGHTS WHILE DRIVING...EVER NOTICE?)  GR0SS!!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Not being thanked for my business. When I spend money at a store or restaurant, I'd like to know that my patronage was appreciated. And sometimes, it seems like the cashier is expecting me to thank them!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

sjc said:


> I may have mentioned this one before:
> 
> PUBLIC SPITTING; I DETEST IT!!!


Oh EW me too.. and this is the South so there's alot of tobacco chewers.. and can I just say EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ARGHHHHHHHHH Grosssss! I don't care if they have a spit cup/can/bottle/whatever.. it's just plain NASTY

(I worry that my avatars may end up here as someone's pet peeve.)


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

[quote author=BTackitt]

(I worry that my avatars may end up here as someone's pet peeve.)
[/quote]

Lol-- Nope, they give me (at least) a little bump each time you change.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

BTackitt- that is an awesome Avatar.


----------



## Michael Brian (Aug 10, 2010)

Not only do I have texting, but I saw a couple at a restaurant last week who spent the entire meal on their phones texting other people.  They were probably tweeting also "yup, still eating.  yum."


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

A couple recent ones from the grocery store:

Paper towel packaged such that I think I'm buying a plain white roll, and when I get home and tear off the packaging, I find out it has some silly flower pattern (that doesn't match my kitchen at all, of course).

Loaves of bread with the twist tie put on twisted the wrong way. Come on, everyone knows it's supposed to be "righty tighty, lefty loosey".


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Jen said:


> I meant to comment on this - if I ever caught one of them doing it, I'd end up in jail for killing them. I saw a video the other day on the news (hidden camera) - a women was walking down a street, and a cat was trying to get attention from her. Not even being annoying, just meowing at her. She picked it up, and PUT IT IN THE TRASH CAN. Why? Just to be mean? I think she should go to jail. Michael Vick should already be there. I get it that people don't like cats (or dogs) - that's fine. Don't own one. But leave them alone.
> I'm a very passionate animal lover, I just don't understand how people can be so cruel.


I saw that too! How absolutely disgusting was that? I mean, she went out of her way to be cruel to a random animal on the street. I don't get it. There is another video supposed to be making the rounds - a teenage girl throwing puppies into a river. What possesses people to do that kind of crap? I'm probably a little extra sensitive about it because my cat is the sort who would meow at anyone and one of my dogs was part of a litter who were drowned but I think people should be severely punished for things like that.


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

For those of you needing your Girl Scout Cookie fix year round, if there is a Dollar General in your area, see if they carry a brand called "Clover Farms". They have their own version of Thin Mints, Samoas and Do Si Do's that are scrumptious, and less than $2 a box. 

As for pet peeves, most of mine have to do with the misuse of words...spelling, grammar, wrong words used, etc. 

I work in a call center and the one that drives me nuts is people who take their shoes off at work. I HATE that.


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm almost at the point where I'd enjoy seeing the word 'like' stricken from the English language.  (then he was like... then I was like... then he was all like... GRRRRRRRRRRRRR!)

People who do not think to tell you that we are out of toilet paper... until we are totally out of toilet paper. (work mostly, sometimes home) 

People who race to get in front of you then drive under speed limit. 

Those who make fun of other folks typos.  We've all made them people, especially when posting before that first cup of morning brew.   Personally, my fingers do not wake until noon most days. 

Tailgaters! (Is that one word or two?)

Drunks! You want to go out and have a good time, swell. Have at it. Just don't hang all over me or call my house when you can no longer pronounce your own name. 

Those that think the world somehow owes them something. 

The use of  'irregardless'! 

I guess that's it for now but I reserve the right to contribute further at a later point in time.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

DLs Niece said:


> I'm almost at the point where I'd enjoy seeing the word 'like' stricken from the English language. (then he was like... then I was like... then he was all like... GRRRRRRRRRRRRR!)
> 
> People who do not think to tell you that we are out of toilet paper... until we are totally out of toilet paper. (work mostly, sometimes home)
> 
> ...


I add my vote to these also! (especially the drunks one)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I like this new peeves thread.

People who don't walk on the right side of the pavement.  
More of us could walk at our respective pace and pass if needed - all without trauma, if only everyone would keep right.
Oh yeah and how about those that NEED to walk four abreast - sauntering roadblock.

Just sayin......


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

farrellclaire said:


> Yes. Rainy days + busy streets of Dublin = me dodging and ducking like a mad thing trying to avoid the idiots with umbrellas so low they can't even see they're physically slicing open the people they're ramming past. You can't have a gigantor umbrella open on a tiny piece of pavement that twenty people are trying to walk on!
> 
> I hate umbrellas.


How about short people with umbrellas that don't seem to realize that their spokes are at my eyeball level.
If you are going to use an umbrella, do so responsibly.

Just sayin......


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

I could literally agree with every pet peeve here.  I do court reporting for a living, and people who mumble, insert "you know" seventeen times in sentences, and I agree on the "like" part.  Hit instead of it.  Air house instead of our house. Cheer instead of chair, and the list could go on for days.  And the other biggie is "as you know".  Of course sometimes it is comical to watch a big city attorney try to understand the witness when he says "he was hard".  Meaning of course he was hired.

Thanks for a truly enjoyable posting thread.  I too dislike rude people.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

People who suddenly change six landes of traffic in the rain right across in front of your car.  Nuts.  
People who risk everyone's life passing you and then slam on their brakes and turn at the next exit and there are no police cars chasing them. Dangerous.  
People who drive in the passing lane at less than half the legal speed limit. Aggravating.  
People who slow down, speed up, slow down, speed up, slow down and you keep having to pass the same car/truck over and over on long, interstate travels.  Creepy.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

T.M. Roy said:


> Public "private" cell phone conversations, in a store, bus, grocery checkout, when the speaker is pretending other people don't exist and talking loudly. (But my way of dealing with that is to join in their conversation. And it's worth it to see their faces.)


What is even worse is the person who has their cell phone speaker turned up to max and then hold it away from their ear and now I can hear them shout at the other person but also hear the other person talking back to them.

Just sayin.....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

T.M. Roy said:


> People who think parking lots are racetracks or alternate roadways. It's a PARKING LOT. _Pedestrians _have the right of way in parking lots, it's what parking lots are all about.


But then there are those pedestrians who saunter down the middle of the lane as if this was a path in a park rather than blacktop that is used by both the automobiles and the now-walking drivers of those automobiles.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

swolf said:


> And the proper pronunciation of the word 'forte', as in someone's strong point, is FORT, not FOR-TAY. My pet peeve with this is it's so widely mispronounced, I can't use the proper pronunciation without people thinking I'm an idiot.


Oooooh, another person who cares about this!  Sadly, there are not many... 
But in case you're not aware, there is also a _very _long thread in NQK all about _grammar_ peeves, for those who care.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

caracara said:


> I am personal offended! I have stood in front of those stores with our cookies (if it's not cookies, then you have my complete sympathy). I think it is just pathetic the people that don't event ry to make up an excuse I mean come on, it's a couple bucks for some tastey cookies, and helps out a really good cause, Girl Scouts is an excellent program, and provides a lot of good things for communities. Please don't go glaring at the Girl Scouts.


Not related to Girl Scouts, but to the making up of excuses... It bugs me that people_ expect _an excuse or a reason. Family, close friends, ok. But acquaintances or strangers? If I say "no thank you" that should be the end of it. I don't feel the need to tell the PTA exactly_ why_ I don't have three hours this Friday to help at their fundraiser, or callers exactly _why _I can't donate to their worthy cause, or even the Girls Scouts_ why_ I'm not buying any cookies that day. None of their business. I've already said no, _politely_, so why waste everyone's time with a long explanation?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

caracara said:


> January 19th they go on sale in Central Texas! Then ya'll can all stock up and come out of with-drawls.


Yes, but don't the ones shipped from Texas come with drawls?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Loaves of bread with the twist tie put on twisted the wrong way. Come on, everyone knows it's supposed to be "righty tighty, lefty loosey".


Yep! And if you buy English muffins, instead of a twist tie they have a little plastic tag to hold the bag closed, and on the tag is a stamp with the sell-by date, and when you take the tag off you always have blue ink on your fingers. And it doesn't wash off.

How's that for "minor" annoyances...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> One of my pet peeves are people who park their grocery cart in the middle of the aisle so you can't get past and then stand there for several minutes obliviously reading soup can labels while you clear your throat. I may not be in a hurry, but "Hellooo?"


This one gets me steamed a lot.
And along with it are the grocery store workers who stock shelves during the open hours. Now I know that the management does not want to pay night-time overtime differential. So they don't do it at night anymore. But could they manage to not leave the boxes so much in the way of shoppers that you cannot even get a cart down the aisle? And most aisles the boxes are there but no-one is there unloading them onto the shelves.

And the product that I want is still an empty space!!!!
Go figure.

Just sayin......


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

When people (especially writers) say "If I would have known about the party, I would have gone" instead of the correct "If I had known about the party, I would have gone."


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Loaves of bread with the twist tie put on twisted the wrong way. Come on, everyone knows it's supposed to be "righty tighty, lefty loosey".


I think they do that on purpose, so that you know it's an unopened loaf of bread. Or maybe it's not on purpose, but it does make it convenient to know that.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

DLs Niece said:


> Those who make fun of other folks typos. We've all made them people, especially when posting before that first cup of morning brew.  Personally, my fingers do not wake until noon most days.


The only typos I make fun of are the ironic ones, like "Your an idiot."


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Today - employees that think they're smarter than me.  Even if you are, I'm still your boss.  If you don't like the way I told you to do something, leave!  I'll bet I can find someone else who wants your job, and will do what I ask them to do without complaining about it or telling me how they'd do it.  It's irritating and wastes my time!  If I ask you to do something, please, please please - just do it.  
I live the saying "if you want something done right do it yourself" - it just gets old having to do something yourself!!  I have a very strong work ethic, I just can't stand when others don't.  Guess that's why they're the ones doing what I tell them....(or not)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> People who don't offer to take their shoes off when they come into my house.
> ...


Really? Are you in Japan or something? I just ask because I've never seen that anywhere here in several parts of the US in my entire 50+ years. The closest I've seen was a neighbor's house when I was a wee lad, where we were not allowed to go into their living room without first removing our shoes (for some strange reason in a family with several kids, decorated with a white carpet and white sofa.)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Not in Japan, but I was raised with a couple of families that insisted on it, and the habit got ingrained in me. You mean everyone doesn't do that? Hmmm, that might explain it, then.


I think it would be great, as I much prefer being _sans_ shoes -- though I can think of at least a few people whom I would prefer not to be around when they are unshod.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> People who don't offer to take their shoes off when they come into my house.


My sister is crazy about this rule in her house too; then again she has OCD so that explains her issue with it, lol


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson (Sep 3, 2010)

Do you want this in volumes or chapters?

When people: say supposably, irregardless, literally, basically, or feel when they mean think. (I feel you are being wasteful. No. You think it. There is a difference.)

When people use ... all the time.

Outrageous use of apostrophes. Its, 1950s, the Robinsons, etc. are all fine without them.

When people wite ect.

When people swim with dolphins, eat veal, or wear fur.

But enough about my Dad...

Opinionated but not judgmental,
Catherine


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Not in Japan, but I was raised with a couple of families that insisted on it, and the habit got ingrained in me. You mean everyone doesn't do that? Hmmm, that might explain it, then.


Our family did this when we lived in Hawaii. Most of the families we knew did it also. In fact, many kept slippers by the door, ready for use when the shoes came off.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

catherinedurkinrobinson said:


> ...
> When people: say supposably, irregardless, literally, basically, or feel when they mean think. (I feel you are being wasteful. No. You think it. There is a difference.)
> ...


The "literally" one gets to me when what they really mean is "virtually" or "figuratively." How do you feel about "non-inflammable"? 

Another of mine, even though technically both pronunciations are accepted by most dictionaries theses days, is pronouncing "forte" as "*for*tay" when talking about someone's strong point, in which case it should be the French pronunciation of "fort", rather than the former pronunciation form the Italian, used in music to mean "loudly."

And lastly, when someone precedes a comment with "honestly," "frankly," etc., seemingly suggesting that they are not always being so with me.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

catherinedurkinrobinson said:


> When people swim with dolphins, eat veal, or wear fur.


What's wrong with swimming with dolphins?  I would love to do that. The closest I've gotten is swimming with (small) sharks and some manta rays (they were flipping around eating, it was awesome). I try not to anger or bother the wildlife, but I did get bashed into by a ling cod (3' long fish!) once because I got too close to its eggs, whoops.


----------



## catherinedurkinrobinson (Sep 3, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> What's wrong with swimming with dolphins?


 If you find them in the wild, there's nothing wrong with it. But those in captivity are treated horribly and often suffer from illness, disease, and even depression. It's awful. They're separated from their family. Rent The Cove. Here in Florida, animal lovers everywhere are trying to get the word out.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I agree with many of the earlier posts.  sjc, spitting is one of my biggies too.
 
My pet peeve is when people use the microwave and don't reset the display to the clock if they take their food out before it has finished.  They do this at work all the time and so I have to reset it so I can warm up my food.  It is just plain inconsiderate.

Also, why don't people clean up the over spill they create in the microwave?  By the time the next person gets to it, the spill needs a chisel and hammer to clean it up...   Sheese....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Tripp said:


> ....
> Also, why don't people clean up the over spill they create in the microwave? By the time the next person gets to it, the spill needs a chisel and hammer to clean it up... Sheese....


Oh, no! That's _patina_. You don't want to get rid of that. That's like using some special cleaning solution to get rid of the tea/coffee stains in your favorite mug: you just don't do that!

(Oops, sorry, I forgot we were having a shortage of exclamation marks here.)


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

My most recent pet peeve is people starting new threads with ALL CAPS in the subject line! Quit yelling!


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Oh, no! That's _patina_. You don't want to get rid of that. That's like using some special cleaning solution to get rid of the tea/coffee stains in your favorite mug: you just don't do that!


Oh, that explains it. It must be my family's contribution to making dinner...


----------



## J.R. Chase (Jun 22, 2010)

Eating while waiting for / standing in an elevator.  Can't you wait until you get back to your desk?? Man I hate that.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

catherinedurkinrobinson said:


> If you find them in the wild, there's nothing wrong with it. But those in captivity are treated horribly and often suffer from illness, disease, and even depression. It's awful. They're separated from their family. Rent The Cove. Here in Florida, animal lovers everywhere are trying to get the word out.


Oh ok, that makes more sense. I don't even really consider that swimming with them. More like wading in a swimming pool.  I've only seen a dolphin in captivity once, but it was just swimming in circles playing with a piece of seaweed. It looked pretty bored.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

When people pronounce words like, *extravagance* and *exit* wrong! I hear, eggstravagance, egg-zit. (faints) lol


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Not related to Girl Scouts, but to the making up of excuses... It bugs me that people_ expect _an excuse or a reason. Family, close friends, ok. But acquaintances or strangers? If I say "no thank you" that should be the end of it. I don't feel the need to tell the PTA exactly_ why_ I don't have three hours this Friday to help at their fundraiser, or callers exactly _why _I can't donate to their worthy cause, or even the Girls Scouts_ why_ I'm not buying any cookies that day. None of their business. I've already said no, _politely_, so why waste everyone's time with a long explanation?


I totally agree!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

People who park in a handicap parking place when they have no tag. Hey, I NEED that place and I have a tag to prove it. 

Handicap parking places which are a looooog way from the entry. {My local Costco, are you listening?}

Not a peeve, but I do wonder why the police don't cruise the stores parking areas occasionally. The fine for parking in these areas has recently been increased 100%. Of course, this doesn't help with the problem when, as far as I can tell, these parking areas are NEVER checked...


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

patrisha #150 said:


> Not a peeve, but I do wonder why the police don't cruise the stores parking areas occasionally. The fine for parking in these areas has recently been increased 100%. Of course, this doesn't help with the problem when, as far as I can tell, these parking areas are NEVER checked...


I asked my friend's husband (who's a police officer) - "most parking areas are private property and a police officer cannot 'cruise' or 'patrol' those areas unless the owner of said private property requests service (or someone calls in a complaint). That's why there are mall cops."


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

patrisha #150 said:


> People who park in a handicap parking place when they have no tag. Hey, I NEED that place and I have a tag to prove it.


One thing I've always wondered about that: If you (with your tag) go to park and see two parking spaces right next to each other, one handicapped and the other not, which one do you take?

Do you take the non-handicapped space, thinking there might be another person with tag showing up who might need it?

Or do you take the handicapped one, thinking that it isn't right to take a spot that can be used by most people (including someone who might have difficulty walking and doesn't have a tag)?

Which is the ethical decision to make?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh now that is a GOOD question.
I am interested in hearing from any drivers who can make that choice.  What will be their answer.

I have chosen to not apply for a handicapped sticker, because I am not.
The state would give me one, just because of my age.
Silly state.  I don't need one.  I can walk from wherever I find a space.
This area is very bad about asking for the stickers back.
For instance, a pregnant woman can get one and after she delivers they don't ask for it back.  Or at least not that I know of.

But some parking lots now have mother-with-child spots.
Good idea.
It is real hard for a parent (usually woman) alone with several small children to herd them from an outlying parking space.


Just sayin.......


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

swolf said:


> One thing I've always wondered about that: If you (with your tag) go to park and see two parking spaces right next to each other, one handicapped and the other not, which one do you take?
> 
> Do you take the non-handicapped space, thinking there might be another person with tag showing up who might need it?
> 
> ...


I believe that it is certainly ethical to park in a non-handicapped parking place with a car with handicapped plates or tags. It is similar to the situation when a car with handicapped plates or tags is used without a handicapped person. Where does the driver park?

While my mom was recuperating from surgery and going through chemo she could have applied for a temporary handicapped tag, a card that hangs from the rear view mirror, as she had difficulty walking long distances and we were taking turns driving her to appointments. However she also chose not to apply as we could always drop her off at the door and then park. She wanted to make sure that the handicapped spaces were available for those people who needed them the most.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

patrisha #150 said:


> People who park in a handicap parking place when they have no tag. Hey, I NEED that place and I have a tag to prove it.


I'll watch when someone parks in a Handicap area, just to see if they're truly handicap. Most times they hop out of the car and walk briskly into the store. I've also been heard people say how they'll take their Relative's car because it has the tag! grrr! On my off week from Chemo, I still go in for a blood test and I could park in the Out Patient areas which are close to the Hospital, but I don't! I park pretty much the farthest away and walk in. It might be okay for me to use the closer spots, but I don't think I should take advantage of things like that when I don't really need to.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Religious zealots who scream their beliefs when you're unable to get away from them, like you're waiting at a bus stop or waiting somewhere else where you can't leave.  I don't mind so much if they have printed material which they hand out.  If I'm not interested I can throw it away.

Terry


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> As to the handicapped tag, let's please not forget folks who have invisible illnesses. Not all people who have true handicaps have visible handicaps. Heart conditions, autoimmune diseases - conditions which can cause significant problems for the people who have them, and make having that tag valid. I have rheumatoid arthritis, which can and does affect every system in the body. I don't 'look' sick, but there are many days where I have to choose between working and cooking supper. I do not have a parking permit or special tag, but there have been a few times I could have used one.
> 
> That being said, people who take handicapped parking spots without being truly handicapped are the lowest of the low. Karma is a witch, and one day, those folks will find themselves having to park 300 yards away from the door and having to walk that distance when they least feel like it.


I have a heart condition that I was born with and have had to have heart surgery, as well as a few other surgeries in my short lifetime. When I had my heart surgery my cardiologist told me to apply for a handicapped parking tag, but I refused. I didn't want to be treated any differently than anyone else. The only time I've ever parked remotely close to a store on purpose was when I was pregnant with my daughter and had a 2 year old with me. The CVS in our area had an expecting parking spot  Other than that I park further away to get in a little exercise. My point though is that no one could look at me and say I'm handicapped. They just don't know I have a heart condition and to avoid the stares and snide comments, I chose not to apply for one.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I _totally_ agree about people who take handicapped spots without a tag (or if they borrow a tag). I was in a body cast for a few months when I was younger and had a handicap tag for obvious reasons. My mom took me to the mall one day and someone took the last handicapped spot right as we drove up. To our surprise, it was one of my mom's friends who is not handicapped but had borrowed her mom's tag in order to get a good spot. My mom chose not to confront her, but her friend definitely saw us and knew that we had caught her! I hope that was enough guilt for her.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Negative people who just have to make others miserable; in order to complete their day and boost their warped ego.  

EXAMPLE:  The few TROLLS who manage to get on to these boards and aggravate us.  You know who you are!!  We will continue to ignore you.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Speaking of parking issues:

In our area, curbs are painted yellow to designate no-parking/no-stopping - they must be kept clear for emergency vehicles.
Now in most strip malls the curbs in front of the stores are painted solid yellow.
And yet people park there and leave their vehicles and "run in to the stores".
Near me there is a strip mall that includes a food chain store and a bank branch, neither of which is a runin/runout opportunity.
And there are always open spaces in the real parking lot.
And, as a matter of fact, there are almost always handicapped spots available.
But people feel the need to park/stop on the curb anyway.

Does no-one feel the need to follow the rules anymore?


----------

